# انواع ال amplifiers



## flowers* (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

عايزه شرح لانواع ال amplifier من فضلكم الي عارف يساعدني ضرووري ...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اختى
فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html
وضعت شرح المكبرات الترانزيستور و OP Amp


----------



## xdevilx77 (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## انا اشرف (11 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------

